# Flashlight Collections



## Larry1582 (Oct 18, 2002)

Anybody out there have older flashlights in their collections? How about posting some pictures or links to pictures of your collections.

Mine are at www.hometown.aol.com/charnes5


----------



## lemlux (Oct 18, 2002)

Larry:

Very nice display of an interesting collection. Thanks.


----------



## rycen (Oct 18, 2002)

Larry,
what are the lights in the far right corner on the bottom?nice pics BTW


----------



## Larry1582 (Oct 19, 2002)

Rycen,

If you are looking at the survival lights, 
Older Eveready Strobe Light, SDU-5/E with two CR123 batteries installed with adapter, ACR Firefly Plus Strobe/Flashlight, D Cell Emergency Strobe, Military DLA-400-81-F-3116 Light, Navy D cell light.

If you are talking about a different picture, I will try again.

Thanks


----------



## Larry1582 (Oct 19, 2002)

Rycen, 

If you were looking at the police style flashlights, from left to right there is

Streamlight SL-15, Pro-Lite PL-15, Streamlight SL-15x (My First Duty Light), Streamlight 3D, Refurbished CHP SL-20X from John Weibler, 2-5 cell heavy aluminum built like a Kel-lite but no name, 5D Kel-lite, Streamlight SL-35, 5D Mag-lite, 5D Streamlight. There is a 2 C Streamlight and a 2 C Bianchi standing up between the 2-5 cell and the Kel-lite.

The super long police light across the bottom of the case holds 12 D batteries. The tube comes apart in four sections. It has L.A. Screw Products Inc stamped on the tail cap along with police use only stamped on the body.

Thanks


----------



## DonL (Oct 24, 2002)

Larry, congrats on an outstanding display of your collection!


----------



## Ratso (Oct 28, 2002)

WHOA!!! You could open a museum or something!





Edit: I just noticed that 4 foot long light at the bottom. I wonder who would use it?


----------



## Larry1582 (Oct 28, 2002)

It has "Police Use Only" stamped on it.


----------



## Mike 161 (Oct 28, 2002)

Larry 1582;

I believe the 12-D cell light you have is a "Code-4" light, that was made by L.A. Screw Products in Pico Rivera California. The switches were stamped "Police Equipment - For Police Use Only." They were a blue color (advertisements said the blue matched the finish of most firearms - I never saw a gun that color!) and D-cell only (2 to 7 cells). They were designed so that if the switch failed (which happened alot), it could be removed and the light could still be used by rotating the head to turn it off or on. You could also (with the proper assemblies) change the number of batteries used. I have a 4-cell version; I can change it into a 3-cell or into a 1-cell light. Different size battery lengths could be bought separately, to make larger lights (hence the 12-cell). You could change the type of light beam you had (spot or flood) by changing the reflector (on the very common Kel-Lite, if you wanted to change the beam, you had to change the entire head assembly). 

The Code-4 light was very popular with Los Angeles County Agencies in the late 1970's, as the 3 and 4 cell versions were lighter than the Kel-Lite (which meant they better met department weight requirements). The two major problems with this light were: 1) the switches kept breaking (later redesigned) and 2) the deep knurl on the tubes kept shredding the "sap" pockets most Officers carried their flashlights in (later smoothed). By the time these changes were made, the Mag-lite was introduced which "killed" this light. 

L.A. Screw Products also made a similar light for firefighters. I forgot what it was called (not many were made), but it was red in color, had a special "smoke cutter" bulb and was stamped, "Fire Equipment - For Fire Department Use Only." I also heard they made a light for paramedics/ambulance personnel that was silver, but I never saw one.

Hope this was interesting.

Mike


----------



## Larry1582 (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the information. It is a L.A. Screw light. It has four tube sections on it to get the 12 D batteries in. It is a heavy light. This light still works just fine.


----------



## Mike 161 (Oct 30, 2002)

Larry1582;

You mentioned in your post that one of your lights is a Bianchi light (AKA "B-Lite"). Would you (or anybody reading this) know where I could find a replacement switch for this light? I have the 4-D cell version, that my father bought for me in 1974 (my first "police type" flashlight). I broke the switch many years ago, and I would like to get it running again.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Larry1582 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry, 
The one I have was in working order when I found it. I don't know where you might find the part.


----------



## rycen (Oct 31, 2002)

Mike if you can send me some pics I might have a switch.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 1, 2002)

Larry...all I can say is "WOW"




How long have you been collecting? Do you live on eBay and at flea markets?





What does the wife think of your collection? Mine would croak, I think, if she came in and saw all my lights like that one day.


----------



## LoneRebel (Nov 1, 2002)

Looks like Larry is the definitive flashaholic..

Yikes..

Great collection..


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 1, 2002)

Well, my wife got mad and decided she was going to start collecting Furbie's to get back at me. Each one of those critters use 4 AA batteries. She has been using up all my flashlight batteries.

Was hooked on EBAY for a couple of years. Once the flashlight case started filling up, got away from EBAY. Just go to local second hand stores and flea markets now.

Thanks


----------



## Mike 161 (Nov 1, 2002)

Rycen;

Unfortunately, I don't have a picture of the switch (and if I did, I have no way of posting it). I can try to describe it: it is a plastic two-piece unit (one piece is the housing that screws into the tubing; the other piece is "T" shape that slides back-and-forth under the housing, to turn the light on and off. It is a three-position switch (off, flash and on). The switch is similar to those found on the old Pro-Lights.

I hope this gives you an idea of what I'm looking for. I appreciate any help.

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## Velcro (Nov 2, 2002)

Larry, what is the large light with the black barrel and chrome head on the left in the 4th picture?

Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 2, 2002)

I am at work right now. The best I remember it is an Eveready from the late 20's. When I get home tonight I will tell you exactly and how many batteries it holds.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2002)

Finally, I've got a website up that shows some of my collection. Please take a look and critique/ask questions/etc. I hope it works OK.
Kirk
www.geocities.com/ktathwell


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 7, 2002)

Great collection and WEB site. A lot more fancy than mine.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 8, 2002)

Larry1582,
Thank you. I still have more pictures to add, but using "dial-up" takes foooorrrrevvvver to add 1 little picture. I use a film camera and scanner and that takes time. It'll get there eventually!
Kirk


----------



## JackBlades (Nov 8, 2002)

Kirk,
This is why I want to get one of those "pocket hard drive" things, so I can take digcam pics of stuff and upload it to my site from my freind's PC who has digital ISP.......


----------



## Kirk (Nov 9, 2002)

JackBlades,
I'm hoping Santa is good to me this year and I get a digital camera. Then there'll be no stopping me!
Kirk


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Feb 2, 2003)

Hello Larry- I may have something for your collection. I have a Kel-Lite C-PL-5. This is just like yours except it is 22" long and uses 5 C cells with an aluminum spacer. It has a Crypton bulb and works great. This was a carry light for a buddy of mine. This is a night stick/flashlight as I am sure you are aware. Condition is used but still very functional. Reflector is very clean, no corrosion. Body is dinged, scratched, bumped and well used. No blood residue, or bone fragments as far as I can tell, but I am quite sure this has been used for attitude adjustment from time to time. Let me know if you are interested, and I well send a photo if you are interested. 

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## Larry1582 (Feb 2, 2003)

Email on the way. Thanks


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 6, 2003)

Kirk, great collection! I just bought a Delta lantern like your Delta Navy Lantern, on eBay. Its in excellent shape, and I want to get it running, but can't find the No. 6 dry cells that it needs. I was thinking of just putting two D cells in holders inside the light to power it. Have you got yours running, and if so, what did you do? Also, do you have any idea where to get a spare bulb for it? I've never seen a bulb like that before.
Tim


----------



## Kirk (Jul 7, 2003)

Lightwave,
You can get the #6 batteries from www.onlinecomponents.com . Just enter EN6 on the search line. These are the alkaline version. I think they're about $11.00 each plus freight. Or just get a 2 "D" holder; it works fine. The bulb is harder to find. www.topbulb.com has them. #1491 is the part number. It's a weird voltage for that size lamp. Good luck with your search.
Kirk


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 8, 2003)

Kirk, 
Thanks for the leads.
Lightwave


----------



## Stanley (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow guys, talk about a collection! Very very nice collection both of you Larry & Kirk... And my friends think I'm nuts for going on and on about flashlights! 

I'm still a 'novice' collector compared to what you guys have, only have about 30+ pieces in my collection, but then again over this side of the world, most of the nicer lights are pretty expensive, esp after conversion and shipping! I'm not about to give up hope yet, thanks to you guys... you've just fanned my passion for lights even more! Keep up the good work (or collection for that matter!)!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## tattoou2 (Jul 14, 2003)

Larry and Kirk,

'Impressive' would be a gross understatement. Both of your collections are two of the finest I have ever seen!


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jul 25, 2003)

Those are both wonderful collections... check out http://www.flashlightmuseum.com for our growing collection. We only have 200+ of our lights online right now, but we have hundreds more to add in the near future. We also have a physical location in MN for anyone interested in looking at the collection.

Here is a picture of a portion of our collection, which will eventually be completely itemized and listed on our site.

Thanks!


----------

